# Shimano PD-M647 shoes?



## DocStrock (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello. I've been looking at clipless pedals. I want pedals that can handle freeride/DH conditions. I think I've decided on Shimano's PD-M647s. My next question is what kind of shoes do freeriders/DHs wear when riding those clipless platform style pedals? I've been looking at DH pictures and trying to figure out what most of them are wearing. Of course I see a lot of 510s. I have a pair myself. But as far as SPD shoes go, I don't see a lot of the same thing. I've seen a bunch 661s and some Shimanos here and there. Any suggestions on some SPD shoes for the PD-M647? Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

http://incycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=6504

i use these with the same pedals found um on ebay cheap


----------



## Manji (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

I would have a look at http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24882 
and http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7610

Have the Shimano shoe myself. Nice with tall inside to support your ankles.

// -M-


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Shimano MP66's








Love em. Stiff, supported, sticky.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I wear 661 Filters. They rock. It's also nice to not look retarded if I stop at the store after a ride.


----------



## R12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have the M647's and went with Shimano's MT41; I ride AM.


----------



## madstace (Jul 23, 2008)

Can anyone comment on how well the platform works as extra support when clipped in? I'm currently using M520 pedals with MT31 shoes, and am looking for more support and better, platform like feel when doing faster runs.

Thanks.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I just got a pair of the new Vans SPD. I got them free from Decline when I renewed my subscription. I like em so far.

https://bmx.transworld.net/2009/03/18/vans-warner-spd-compatible-shoe/


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

review - Shimano SH-MP66L Shoes / PD-M647 DX Pedals


----------

